# Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage



## domar (2. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin heute aus Kroatien (Zadar/Zdrelac) zurück gekommen. Geangelt habe ich dort meistens vom Steg vorm Haus aus auf Grund. Brandungsmäßig ging dort leider nicht viel, aber egal. Wird auf jeden Fall nachgeholt.

Gefangen habe ich mehrere (eher kleinere) Brassen, u.a. diese nette Dorade (26 cm):








Außerdem ein paar Petermännchen:












Direkt vorm Steg diesen Oktopus:






















...und letztendlich diesen Exoten (ca. 30 cm), wo ich immer noch am rätseln bin, welche Art dies ist:
















Hat Flügel wie ein Schmetterling, vorne Arme und Krallen wie ein Krebs und den Körperbau eines Petermännchens.
Weiß hier vielleicht jemand etwas mehr?

Das war's... |wavey:


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*

Servus,#h

ich würde mal auf einen Knurrhahn tippen.
Schöne Bilder hast da gemacht.


----------



## Brikz83 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*

würde ich zustimmen...die sehen im wasser echt toll aus aber an Land...naja irgendwie eklig


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*

Soll aber ein sehr leckerer Speisefisch sein. Nur ist leider nicht viel dran.


----------



## zulu (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*

Gratuliere !  

Die ORADA war  dann wohl die krönung

Krake ist auch nicht schlecht.

Knurrhahn auch super , haste den wieder schwimmen gelassen ?

Das petermännchen ist keins ! Keine angst vor dem
schmetterlingsschleimfisch  blennius ocellaris ! der tut nichts.

#h

Z.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*

Hi domar,

Petri zu deinen Fängen!
So eine Dorade ist ein Superfang, toller Kämpfer und super lecker. Ich hatte auf Krk mal ein gut 4 Kg schweres Exemplar gefangen. Auf dem Weg zu meiner Unterkunft wollten mir mehrere Locals den Fisch direkt abkaufen... Ein Blick auf die Preise im Restaurant erklärt auch warum. 

So ein Knurrhahn sieht schon klasse aus, aber hast du mal das Vergnügen gehabt, so einen Fisch beim Schnorcheln zu beobachten? Dann wird auch klar, warum der so heißt, wie er heißt. Petermännchen sehen tatsächlich etwas anders aus, aber wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, dann lieber einmal umsonst übervorsichtig sein...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## domar (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*

Besten Dank erstmal für die Aufklärung des Knurrhahns. Dachte erst an eine Art Petermännchen, auch weil die Rückenflosse ähnlich aussieht. Jedenfalls durfte er nach dem Fang wieder baden gehen, da reicht mir schon das Foto.

Die Dorade habe ich eigentlich gar nicht gemerkt, auch keinen Kampf beim einholen gehabt. Hatte einfach eine Grundmontage mit Muschel ausgeworfen, dann die Rute in den Ständer und bin essen gegangen. Danach dann eingeholt und: "ui, hat sich ja gelohnt" 

Achso, hatte auch noch einen ca 45-50 cm großen Krebs am Panzer erwischt und herausgezogen. Das war schon eher ein Kampf beim einholen. War leider an einer Stelle, wo ich keine Kamera dabei hatte. Aber auch der kriecht nun wieder in der Adria.

PS: Was meint ihr, welche Art dies ist, was ich als Petermännchen gesehen habe? Vor mehreren Jahren, als ich das erste Mal dort geangelt hatte und solch ein Exemplar am Haken hatte, wurde ich sofort gewarnt, dass ich beim enthaken wegen dem Giftstachel sehr vorsichtig sein soll.

|wavey:


----------



## saily (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*



domar schrieb:


> PS: Was meint ihr, welche Art dies ist, was ich als Petermännchen gesehen habe? Vor mehreren Jahren, als ich das erste Mal dort geangelt hatte und solch ein Exemplar am Haken hatte, wurde ich sofort gewarnt, dass ich beim enthaken wegen dem Giftstachel sehr vorsichtig sein soll. |wavey:


 
Schau mal nochmal in Zulus Beitrag - da steht die Antwort!

Beim echten Petermännchen mußt du wirklich extrem vorsichtig sein! Ich lang die Viecher nur mit Zange und Handschuhen an. Aber schmecken sollen die ganz gut!

TL

saily


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*

Schöne Fische haste da gefangen. Ich hätte dein Petermännchen zwar eher Rotmaulgrundel genannt aber giftig ist er schonmal nicht.
@Mühlkoppe Hast du einen Knurrhahn beim Schnorcheln "knurren" gehört? Bin erst einmal einem begegnet, sah echt super aus aber geknurrt hat der nicht.
@domar Wenn du während der Fisch angebissen hat nicht da warst hat er sich auch schon gegen deine Bremse müde geschwommen. Eine Dorade gibt nicht kampflos auf!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*

Hi,

Knurrhähne sind sogar erstaunlich laut. Wenn man einen entdeckt hat, muss man nur eine "Scheinattacke" starten - also sich dem Fisch nähern, dann legt er los. |supergri

Dass Petermännchen gut schmecken sollen, habe ich auch gehört. Da wir in Süditalien ständig welche fangen, hab ich die letztes Jahr mal in die Pfanne gehauen. Eine kulinarische Offenbarung war das allerdings nicht. Sehr festes Fleisch allerdings auch extrem "geschmacksneutral" und trocken.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## zulu (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*

Ich hätte dein Petermännchen zwar eher Rotmaulgrundel genannt 

Scorp......
Da muss ich dir recht geben !

Habe nicht richtig hingesehen.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*

Ich hatte noch nie einen Schmetterlingsschleimfisch an der Angel, aber schon jede Menge Rotmaulgrundeln. Ich kann mich ehrlich nicht erinnern überhaupt mal nen Schleimfisch gefangen zu haben, die verkriechen sich glaub ich immer sofort in ihren Löchern.


----------



## glavoc (12. November 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Reisebericht aus Kroatien inkl. Bilder und Frage*

kleine Anmerkung: Knurrhahn - wird in Kroatien " Kokot " genannt. Lat. Name: * Lepidotrigla Cavillone
*Deutscher Name: *Rauchschuppige Trigla
*Weises, festes Fleisch...gut im "Fischeintopf"..


----------

